# EVER HAVE ONE OF THESE?



## JMC (Mar 4, 2012)

Senior moments
http://www.youtube.com/embed/9nndS22Qda0?rel=0


----------



## Robbie (Mar 4, 2012)

Are you kidding, most of my days are like that.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

That was funny. I cannot relate to any of it. I am too . . . . . what's the word for that . . . . . .


:scratch_one-s_head:


----------

